# Hibben knife



## teej (Jul 7, 2004)

Does anyone have one of United Cutlery's Gil Hibben Kenpo Karate knifes for sale? The first one with the rose wood handles, not the second one.

I have a student that may be interested depending on the price. If you have one for sale, PM me with your price.

Yours in Kenpo,
Teej


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 7, 2004)

These are now a discontinued item (by United Cutlery) so anyone selling one is likely to want a decent price for it. You may still be able to find some for sale on-line though...

I have photos of the item here in case anyone hasn't seen one before:

http://satansbarber.co.uk/blades/kenpo1/kenpo1.htm

Ian.


----------

